
Tools for Radicals - antouank
https://hackernoon.com/tools-for-radicals-73b7cbbfc276
======
vog
For those wondering, like me:

With "radicals" they mean normal software development, but with "radical
simplicity".

However, this doesn't sound very radical to me. There are lots of
simplification movements, and have ever been, in software development.
Moreover, server-side static pages are already a modern trend, too.

